# New to thread...Need help with mods for 2000 180q (ATC Specific)



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

My name is Donnie, I own a 2000 Audi TT 180q ATC and need some help with things I can do specific to my engine type. I know there's a lot of threads with 225q builds but they're different engine codes with different set ups (to my understanding). 

Stock When I bought it in 2010, had a 05 Galant I bought when I came back from Iraq in 09, gave it to my mom when I deployed to Afghanistan in 09, and bought me a TT when I got back in 2010.










Currently what it looks like










Some things I've done 
Injen cold air intake 
Forge blow off valve 
18" Konig Hot Swap all black
Audi TT Euro Style R8 LED DRL Projector Headlights - Black
Audi TT Euro Style Altezza Tail Lights - Black ALT-YD-ATT99-BK By Spyder

Had my timing belt snap while driving a couple years ago and had to replace the head, did all the work myself, saving 3gs from taking it to the dealer. 


















I figured I need to update my sound so I replaced the door and rear speakers and fabricated a box where the rear seats use to be. Put in the JVC EXAD KD-AVX77 - DVD receiver - El Kameleon unit. 










Plan on doing it again so they sit flush with the trunk space.

Redid the interior with perforated black pleather. If anyone has a similar TT please leave some input any is great. I plan on doing a custom 3" exhaust with dual outlet. 

I found this gem at a junk yard for 20 buck 










I know about turbo and ecu upgrades but anything else that I can do let me know. I looked at ATC specific threads but most were for "should I get a 180q or 225" and a couple other irelivant ones. I have the 5 speed and would like to know if it's possible to swap that out with a 6. I should've gotten a 225q but this was at a good price at the time. I had lots of fun in it and grown to being in it for so long and it's paid off haha so don't need to go start all over with another one I probably won't use the extra hp for the extra couple gs I'll be paying for. The way I see it is I can just upgrade this one for around the same price I'll pay for a stock 225.

Thanks




Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

The engine you have is a great motor and capable of putting just as much horsepower down as the 225. Nice work with the sound system, btw!

If you're still running a stock map, I'd invest in a 93 octane tune (or whatever the best gas in your area is) to get a feel for how much horsepower you want. A tune is forever, so you don't have to worry about it breaking, and you can always go more aggressive with fueling once you add bigger injectors/fuel pump if necessary. You're going to want to limit your torque on stock rods, but other than that, the sky is the limit. 

Regarding the five-speed transmission, if it's not broken, don't fix it. You still have an O2M like my 225, just with one less gear. It's a very strong gearbox, and swapping in a 6 speed isn't major surgery if/when that time comes. Make sure you're up to date on your Haldex fluid/filter changes, and make sure both your front and rear suspension don't become weak points once you're making more power. If you can't get them to the ground, the extra ponies are worthless.


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

lite1979 said:


> The engine you have is a great motor and capable of putting just as much horsepower down as the 225. Nice work with the sound system, btw!
> 
> If you're still running a stock map, I'd invest in a 93 octane tune (or whatever the best gas in your area is) to get a feel for how much horsepower you want. A tune is forever, so you don't have to worry about it breaking, and you can always go more aggressive with fueling once you add bigger injectors/fuel pump if necessary. You're going to want to limit your torque on stock rods, but other than that, the sky is the limit.
> 
> Regarding the five-speed transmission, if it's not broken, don't fix it. You still have an O2M like my 225, just with one less gear. It's a very strong gearbox, and swapping in a 6 speed isn't major surgery if/when that time comes. Make sure you're up to date on your Haldex fluid/filter changes, and make sure both your front and rear suspension don't become weak points once you're making more power. If you can't get them to the ground, the extra ponies are worthless.



OK thanks..I need to change the haldex soon I'm guessing...I'm not sure when the last time it was changed and and I haven't changed it since I've owned it..the transmission is fine I just was wondering if it was possible I had found a 6 speed a little while ago for 200 off a salvage TT.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 180Q ATC as well and have these after market bits:

REVO 91 tune
Koni FSD / Eibach cup kit (modest drop)
Jetex SS dual exhaust
Cone filter
The FSI (red) coilpacks
Blue Haldex
Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar
Madmax adjustable control arms
Blackforest Stage 1 engine mounts
Hyperboost DV
Stage 2 single mass clutch

I just got done with my rear seat delete.

I also run a staggered setup with spacers...225/40 18 in front, 255/35 18 in rear

The only thing left I'd like to do is get an upgraded downpipe and upgraded turbo (Frankenturbo?)...but I'll do that whenever my current turbo or DP kicks the bucket (185k miles and counting).

Love your car...:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I have a 180Q ATC as well and have these after market bits:
> 
> REVO 91 tune
> Koni FSD / Eibach cup kit (modest drop)
> ...


Nice...for the FSI coil packs did you need the adapter plugs or were they the same plugs? 
I was thinking about dropping the car but with the 18s it sits pretty good to me plus I live in CO so when it snows I don't want this to happen again.










I was thinking the Haldex remap I saw a thread on here or another site but there's a company doing a haldex controller with different settings for around 5-600...I think stock, sport, snow, and track were the settings .

Add some pics I'm curious what other did with there ATC engine bays haha everywhere I look it's all 225 engines

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

This is the thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6951571

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Just got these in today










Compared to the old one










The rear rotors inner diameter was too small so have to send them back and get the right set...

before and after


















Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jrfeatherman said:


> Nice...for the FSI coil packs did you need the adapter plugs or were they the same plugs?
> I was thinking about dropping the car but with the 18s it sits pretty good to me plus I live in CO so when it snows I don't want this to happen again.



I got the little square plates for the coilpacks so crud doesn't fall into the holes.

I run my 17" OEM crappy 6 spoke wheels in the winter (Minesnowta) and leave my 18" for the non-snow months (August).

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I got the little square plates for the coilpacks so crud doesn't fall into the holes.
> 
> I run my 17" OEM crappy 6 spoke wheels in the winter (Minesnowta) and leave my 18" for the non-snow months (August).
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Oh ok ..yeah I seen the kit but the kit cam e with adapters for the wires but I'm wondering if I needed them or were the plugs the same?

these are what I'm talking about










Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is what I did:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5813072-2.0t-coilpack-conversion-question

Only with the square adapters rather than the oval ones.

Like this (not a photo of MY engine):


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Ok...an odd question but what makes these better then the stock ones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Nothing the hatchis are supposed to be the best. 

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

1fast2liter said:


> reply typed by trained monkeys


Nice what have you done to it?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Aeb head apw block catcams supertech valves and springs ported and polished. 8.5-1 piston heads decked to 8.8-1 scat rods arp head and rod bolts. Pag pte5857 turbo kit with eurodyne tapp 1000cc file. Custom made intake manifold with a rs4 70mm tb. Currently at 28psi but j think I warped the exhaust manifold and it keeps blowing turbo to manifold gaskets

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Nice is that a catch can at the bottom right?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes it is. Only place to put it. Didn't want to cut the lines

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Coo I was looking into making one myself but the I'm having trouble finding which lines to connect it to..I was think a jack Daniels bottle as my catch can haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol I'd be afraid it would break. Lots of vibes at high boost

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

jrfeatherman said:


> Coo I was looking into making one myself but the I'm having trouble finding which lines to connect it to..I was think a jack Daniels bottle as my catch can haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that sounds like a really bad idea


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing but it still would look cool haha

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jrfeatherman said:


> Ok...an odd question but what makes these better then the stock ones?


I needed new coilpacks and they were cheaper (and looked cooler with the red bits).

:beer::beer::beer:

Catch can - I have one installed and have it mounted by my cone filter. The line routing was pretty easy.


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I needed new coilpacks and they were cheaper (and looked cooler with the red bits).
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Catch can - I have one installed and have it mounted by my cone filter. The line routing was pretty easy.


Can you possibly send a couple pics of which lines I need to run the catch can to please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

thoughts on new color idea?
(Changed pic other made green matte color a little too discolored)










Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks awful. Is that photo shop ....may be why it looks so bad.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awful. Is that photo shop ....may be why it looks so bad.
> 
> Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


It's like 4 apps haha but yeah it just to get an idea of what It would look like.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

The only way matte camouflage colors would look good is if was rallyed out light bars and such

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The only way matte camouflage colors would look good is if was rallyed out light bars and such
> 
> Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


yeah matte colors can seem to be a strange look on TTs but I guess it's more of a personal preference. I like my car silver but I'm looking for a change of color and the glossy colors don't seem to catch my eye.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------

